# NFAA Indoor target question



## Rider (Mar 26, 2007)

Does anyone know what percentage I need to shrink the Blue and White NFAA indoor target so I can practice in my basement at about 12 yards? I need the target to look the same in my scope.


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

I'd say the target should be at 60% at 12 yards if it's 100% at 20. (See, high school algebra does have some real-life uses!!)


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I can send you a pdf file of the target scaled to 12yds.. but I have to email it.... too big to post here... :wink:

You can email me here if you want and I'll reply and attach it for you... Sticky's email


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Does it really matter if its smaller or full size at closer distances for close up practicing? I have been useing a full size target in my 7yd range in my garage. AC


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

Just that if you have it shrunk down according to the distance, then the X will look the same in your sight as if it were a full 20. Just helps getting used to looking at the X the same way it would look at a real shoot.


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

*Just One More Thing . . .*

If you go to http://www.texasarchery.org/Documents/TinyTargets/TT.htm, there's a write-up about a Microsoft Powerpoint set of macros that will produce (and print out) various targets enlarged/shrunk according to yardage. It's a great tool - I use it all the time for basement shooting.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

rudeman said:


> Just that if you have it shrunk down according to the distance, then the X will look the same in your sight as if it were a full 20. Just helps getting used to looking at the X the same way it would look at a real shoot.




What X The only time I see the x is when i am down pulling arrows.:wink:AC


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

archerycharlie said:


> What X The only time I see the x is when i am down pulling arrows.:wink:AC


AC,
The mental confidence you are building is very valuable. Ryals 10yd game has helped me tremendously to trust my shot. Admittadly, I really need to spend some time at the full distance, but pounding out 27x vegas games even at 11 yds sure feels good. I think it better to spend time blind bailing and shooting full sized targets at short yardage than shooting scaled targets. I have shot a lot of scaled targets and they don't really look the same to me as the target at 20 yds. 

Just my thoughts, but anytime you are practicing making good shots, its good practice:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

TCR1 said:


> AC,
> The mental confidence you are building is very valuable. Ryals 10yd game has helped me tremendously to trust my shot. Admittadly, I really need to spend some time at the full distance, but pounding out 27x vegas games even at 11 yds sure feels good. I think it better to spend time blind bailing and shooting full sized targets at short yardage than shooting scaled targets. I have shot a lot of scaled targets and they don't really look the same to me as the target at 20 yds.
> 
> Just my thoughts, but anytime you are practicing making good shots, its good practice:wink:


Hhhmmmm......maybe we should shoot the 80yd target at 20:wink:


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Hhhmmmm......maybe we should shoot the 80yd target at 20:wink:


I got a 122 cm face hanging on my wall. can I use this for the distance shoot


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Hhhmmmm......maybe we should shoot the 80yd target at 20:wink:


We don't want to get over-confident....I think I would have to make my dot move out of the x at 10 yds on that one:wink:

I do see one advantage to shooting a scaled target, it makes you focus harder on a smaller aiming point, but it doesn't look the same as a full sized target to me at 20 yds, so it hasn't served to help me reduce anxiety over the float of my aiming dot at 20 yds. The 10 yd game with a full size target and blind bailing has helped my comfort level though (and shooting well at 20 yds).

what has helped me, may not help others, and what helps others amy not help me. However, I'm willing to try almost anything once.


----------



## hawk2hunt (Oct 22, 2005)

I saw a post on AT not long ago about this and if I remember correctlythe guy was shooting a 25 or 26 shaft. Whats the percentage of the arrow to go with that target.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

divot250 said:


> I got a 122 cm face hanging on my wall. can I use this for the distance shoot


thought you already were........:tongue:


----------



## DRFrance (Feb 4, 2006)

*shrink*

Yes, divide 20 into 12 and your percentage is 60%.

Keep in mind that you would also have to reduce your arrow width by the same % to get somewhat accurate simulator results.


----------



## wolfface (Dec 24, 2004)

Depending on your level, you could try inside out scoring with a fat shaft to track you progress.


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

> Keep in mind that you would also have to reduce your arrow width by the same % to get somewhat accurate simulator results.


Which is why the powerpoint printout facility on the Texas Archery site is so cool. It allows you to enter the diameter of your arrow and prints out dotted line scoring lines in addition to the actual scoring lines if you *really *want to score according to distance. 

I just look at it as a way to get used to the sight of the target from 20 yards no matter what distance I practice at.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

rudeman said:


> Which is why the powerpoint printout facility on the Texas Archery site is so cool. It allows you to enter the diameter of your arrow and prints out dotted line scoring lines in addition to the actual scoring lines if you *really *want to score according to distance.
> 
> I just look at it as a way to get used to the sight of the target from 20 yards no matter what distance I practice at.


AA will allow for that as well. I think many like the scaled targets for sighting reasons more than for actual scoring.. heck.. if you scale a 5spot to about 20', an X ringer would about take out the whole X... :chortle: For those that shoot a scope, it's a pretty good simulation of the sight picture, even at the short distances. :thumb:


----------

